
Ask HN: Useful Reddit resources? - rayascott
I’ve been ignorant of reddit since it’s inception,  but recently I’ve discovered that technologists do make good use of it.<p>Are there complimentary websites out there that might give more insight into tech or even just generally popular subreddits? Apart from searching for a specific subreddit by name, I can’t seem to find any useful list of tech topics or subcategories etc.<p>Please post any useful complimentary websites you use to help explore reddit. Thanks.
======
KJKingJ
You might find the 'multireddit' functionality useful - it combines multiple
user-defined subreddits in to a single 'front page' to browse. For example, I
follow the 'it_resources' multireddit created by another user -
[https://www.reddit.com/user/neztach/m/it_resources/](https://www.reddit.com/user/neztach/m/it_resources/)
. It's a useful combination of a lot of IT related subreddits across multiple
areas - from networking, to system administration, to security etc. Of course,
the challenge is finding suitable multireddits in the first place -
/r/multihub contains lists of them, you might find it useful to have a look on
there and sort by 'top', or to run a search on that subreddit for a term and
sort by top.

The other strategy I can recommend is looking at related subreddits. So if you
stumble across a 'good' subreddit that's interesting to you, have a look in
the sidebar and see what other subreddits are suggested by the moderators of
that subreddit. I find that to be a great way to find high quality related
subreddits either with a narrower focus or just on generally related topic.
For example, the /r/homelab subreddit recommends /r/networking, /r/sysadmin,
/r/datacenter etc...

~~~
rayascott
Thanks for your help. I’ve been accessing reddit via my iPad, and didn’t
realise there was a sidebar with related subreddit entries, as my iPad has
been showing the mobile view, which omits the sidebar.

